# 86 maxima won't startt



## wwbcd (Dec 14, 2004)

can u run a self diagnosis on an ecu with out the car being started.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

you shure can..


pull out your ecu from under the pass seat then turn on the car to the point to where your right about to start it( the instrument panel lights should be on) the get a small screw driver and look for the flathead indented screw on the side of the ecu once you turn it to the opposide direction youll see green and red lights flashing, your ecu has the codes on them


----------

